# 2008 Ultegra SL



## toyota

http://www.light-bikes.de/eng/2007/06/01/shimano-ultegra-sl/


----------



## pjkad

*Availability?*

When will Ulegra SL be available?


----------



## jetdog9

*Available now*

It might not be on any websites yet, but talk to your LBS.

I just bought a new bike and wanted to switch the double to a compact double, so I wanted the Ultegra SL compact (FC-6650). They were able to order it and have it delivered in one business day. It came in a full retail box, not OEM, definitely Ultegra SL, including the ice grey finish. This was in the Bay Area, in California.

So besides the fact that some '08 bikes are selling with it such as the Trek Madone, you CAN get retail Ultegra SL now.


----------



## pjkad

*Pricing*

How much extra for XL vs regualr Ultegra?


----------



## jetdog9

*rericing*

on the internet one place is selling brake calipers for I think $128 while one is selling them for $175:

http://www.google.com/products?q="ultegra+SL"

At the LBS, I got the compact crank (FC-6650-G) for $250. They claimed they were giving me a 10% discount because I was buying a bike, but I bet you could get that price or better at many places as soon as it is more mainstream which should be days or weeks.

Cheers!


----------



## mh3

This is the first add I've seen for the Ultegra SL group. $775 at  PBK. PBK tends to lowball everyone on prices, so I would expect a higher avg retail price.


----------



## guzmanMSW

jetdog9, 

Out of curiosity, what size crank were you able to get? I'm being told by LBS that only 170 and 175 are available.


----------



## jetdog9

*Ultegra SL compact crank size*

Funny. I am positive mine is 172.5. And Shimano confirms it as an available size. Maybe your LBS just can't get a hold of it (OEMs might be getting priority). Mine was ordered for me by Livermore Cyclery in California:

http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181785&bmUID=1189462809707


----------

